# Fix up my truck



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright guys, i have an 06 reg cab v6 and i wanna make look a little "cooler" what do yall suggest i do?


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Trade for 4wd.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

What size rims are those? 17"?
Get some 285/55R17's BFG AT's, they will make you truck look more aggressive, and help you not get stuck.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*>*



Jerry-rigged said:


> What size rims are those? 17"?
> Get some 285/55R17's BFG AT's, they will make you truck look more aggressive, and help you not get stuck.


How ,much you think those would run?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Remove that door trim, after getting it un stuck though.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tint the windows and new floor mats.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lift it 3 inches, new tires, powder coat rims black, Falcon A/T tires, tint windows..
I got the hook up on all your powder coating needs..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

shallowminded said:


> Trade for FORD 4wd.


x2, fify...


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

If you have a wife, daughter, or sister give that truck to them. Then go out and at least buy a z-71 or bigger and start from there.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Trade your truck in on a 4x4 if you like to play in the sand and mud.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

leave it alone and spend yer money on fishin/huntin,,trust me I wish I had all the money I have spent on truck toys back in my pocket !


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm about to go to college and I don't have the money to by a 4x4. So I'm selling my fourwheeler to have some money to fix this truck up. I don't go to the beach much. I do go out to the ranch Alot and I wanna know I can do to make this truck a little more off roadish and cool. I'm probably gonna have around 1500$ to spend.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ho to roughcountry.com and order a 3" spindle lift. Throw some 265 70 17 all terrain type tire on it. Tint the windows and hit up craigslist for some awesome ranchhand gear

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Just some all terrain tires, BFG all terrains are nice. That's all you should really put into it, hold onto the rest. Or small lift would work too


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Trade it in on an F-150 BLACK-OPPS Edition, or a Raptor. You can find alot of used stuff on craigslist like tires and wheels, grill guards, fender flares, you name it. Good luck.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Lift it 3 inches, new tires, powder coat rims black, Falcon A/T tires, tint windows..
> I got the hook up on all your powder coating needs..


 .


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

This thread went nowhere fast. :headknock


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> What size rims are those? 17"?
> Get some 285/55R17's BFG AT's, they will make you truck look more aggressive, and help you not get stuck.





bailout2860 said:


> How ,much you think those would run?


Depends on Rim size. 16" and 17" rims will keep the tire cost down.Back in '05 I put some 265/65R16 BFG AT's on my '97 F150. (stock tires were 255R55R16) I think it cost $800, the truck looked nicer, and handled the soft beach sand a LOT better. For 18" and 20" wheels, the tire cost goes WAY up. My new F150 has 20" rims, I was quoted $1600 for a set of 285/45R20's... So if you want new wheels with your tires, stay with a smaller rim.

What is your current rim and tire size?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Gas and insurance will eat up that 1500$ quick being wise is cool when your fifty years old.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

in college that $1500 could get you alot of fun else where than a truck that you will get rid of in 4 years.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

mudcatz71 said:


> in college that $1500 could get you alot of fun else where than a truck that you will get rid of in 4 years.


Really. why put money in a truck that will last another few years when you could blow it all in a huge weekend bender / party? :brew2::tongue::brew2:
:birthday2:fireworks:birthday2:fireworks:birthday2:fireworks:birthday2


----------



## hookdup04 (Nov 12, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Really. why put money in a truck that will last another few years when you could blow it all in a huge weekend bender / party? :brew2::tongue::brew2:
> :birthday2:fireworks:birthday2:fireworks:birthday2:fireworks:birthday2


I'd have to agree, save the money for a better opportunity.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well it turns out I totalled it at the ranch on a dirt road! go figure...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

ok.. So $500 for the deductable.

So now we have $1000 to play with?


----------

